# 90732 vaccine Denial



## minoweka (May 7, 2013)

MediCaid has consistently denied vaccine 90732/V03.82 to needing an SK modifier. Pt is over age 56. SK modifier is for "high risk". MediCal documentation indicates SK modifier only needed for recipients 19-55 who are high risk. I have appealed and received denial "lacks for adjudication" which can mean the NDC# is missing/wrong.

Has anyone had any success with billing 90732 for pts over 56 yrs?

Thank you

Dorothy P. CPC


----------

